# Mercury 25hp 4 stroke Prop Help



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

You’re already near the max RPM for that motor of 6000. Going up in pitch and adding cup will both reduce RPM’s.

Is your bare hull weight 700 lbs, or is it 700 lbs with motor, battery, fuel, cooler, and everything but anglers? If it’s the first, that’s about the top speed you’re likely to expect, it’s just a lot of weight for a 25 hp. Your motor has the same block as the 30, so I’d look at what’s required to bump it up. 

If it seems like you still have too much of your lower unit in the water and it’s dragging and slowing you down, I’d try the Power Tech SRA 3 and jack your motor up.


----------



## Tim Gago (May 15, 2018)

My hull weighs 700lbs bare. My motor is jacked all the way up, Cant go any higher. Transom bracket bolts are maxed and the jack plate is raised to max. I'm kinda hoping that the 3 blade SRA in a 9 pitch will gain some RPMs and speed. My 4stroke is an EFI and switching to the 30 ECU is a guessing game. Haven't run into anyone yet that's successfully pulled it off.


----------



## Tim Gago (May 15, 2018)

10x10 stainless Powertech SRA3 did the trick. I was able to trim out the motor a little bit more and got 27mph at 5700 rpms. Prop definitely likes running high in the water column.


----------

